# يادى الكسوف



## KOKOMAN (15 سبتمبر 2009)

اكيد كلنا ممكن نقابل المواقف دى بس ايه اكتر موقف منهم تقول فيه
.
.
.
يادى الكسوف 
:smil8:leasantr
1_انك تكون ماشي وواثق من نفسك وفجاءة تلاقى نفسك اتنيلت وقعت على وشك ..​ 

2_ انك تعمل نفسك فاهم ويجيك موقف يبين انك اغبى من الغباء نفسه ..​ 
3_انك تكون نايم في الحصه واذا بالاستاذ يقومك تجاوب وانت مش عارف 
اصلاً ايه الماده ويعدى احد ويشوفك ..​ 

4_ انك تكون في محل من بره كلو قزاز وتمشي وتخبط فى لوح او رف بالقزاز ..​ 
5_ انك تشوف عربية راكنة وشبابكها فاميه عاكس وتقف تظبط فى هدومك ..​ 
6-انك تكون ماشى فى الشارع .وفجأة وانت بتبص وراك . تقوم حضرتك تلبس فى عمود ..​ 
7-انت وماشى مع خطيبتك وشلة شباب عاكسوها مثلا تقوم محموأ عشان تتخانق معاهم .. تتزحلق فى الارض وتقع زى الجردل .​ 
8- رايح تتقدم لوظيفة فالمدير يطلب من السكرتيرة صورتك الشخصيه .وبعد ثوانى تسمعه بيقول ((الحمد لله انه مش متعين عندنا يبقى يقابلنى )) . ...​ 
9-تيجى تقول لشله من اصحاب لسه متعرف عليهم نكته . وبعد لما تقولها تضحك انت وتلاقيهم بيبصولك بأستغراب ) ..​ 
10-خارج مع خطيبتك ولاول مرة برضوا .دخلتوا مطعم شيك ومليان ناس اجانب و مصريين .. وتيجى تقعد على الكرسى تقوم تقعد على الهوا ...​ 

منقول مع التعديل ​


----------



## sosana (15 سبتمبر 2009)

> 4_ انك تكون في محل من بره كلو قزاز وتمشي وتخبط فى لوح او رف بالقزاز ..



ههههههههههههههههه
بجد موضوع زي العسل
ميرسي يا كوكو
تسلم ايدك​


----------



## twety (15 سبتمبر 2009)

> انت وماشى مع خطيبتك وشلة شباب عاكسوها مثلا تقوم محموأ عشان تتخانق معاهم .. تتزحلق فى الارض وتقع زى الجردل .


 
*مواقف فظيعه بجد ههههههههههه*
*شكرا يا كوكو لتعبك*


----------



## vetaa (15 سبتمبر 2009)

*ههههههه*
*لا بجد مواقف فظيييييعه*
*دة مش كسوف بس دة الواحد يبقى*
*عاوز يختفى من على وجه المستديرة*

*ميرسى يا كوكو*
*وربنا ما يووقعك فى موقف منهم*
*هههههه*


----------



## العجايبي (15 سبتمبر 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مواقف جامده .....يادى الكسوف
تسلم ايدك ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## merna lovejesus (15 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع لذيذ اوووووووووى بجد........


----------



## just member (15 سبتمبر 2009)

*ههههههه*
*مش عرفت اختار*
*كلها مواقف تكسف*
*شكرا اكتير يا كيرو*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## mero_engel (15 سبتمبر 2009)

*كل المواقف دي ممكن تحصل بالفعل فعلا يا كوكو *
*ميرسي يا باشا علي الموضوع*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 سبتمبر 2009)

sosana قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> بجد موضوع زي العسل
> ميرسي يا كوكو
> 
> تسلم ايدك​


 
*ميررررسى على مروورك يا سوسنا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 سبتمبر 2009)

twety قال:


> *مواقف فظيعه بجد ههههههههههه*
> *شكرا يا كوكو لتعبك*


 
*ميررررسى على مروورك يا تويتى*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 سبتمبر 2009)

vetaa قال:


> *ههههههه*
> *لا بجد مواقف فظيييييعه*
> *دة مش كسوف بس دة الواحد يبقى*
> *عاوز يختفى من على وجه المستديرة*
> ...


 
*ههههههههههههه*
*عندك حق *
*ميررررسى على مروورك يا فيتا*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 سبتمبر 2009)

العجايبي قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*
> *مواقف جامده .....يادى الكسوف*
> 
> *تسلم ايدك ربنا يباركك*​


 
*ميررررسى على مروورك يا مينا*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 سبتمبر 2009)

merna lovejesus قال:


> موضوع لذيذ اوووووووووى بجد........


 
*ميررررسى على مروورك يا ميرنا *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 سبتمبر 2009)

just member قال:


> *ههههههه*
> 
> *مش عرفت اختار*
> *كلها مواقف تكسف*
> ...


 
*ميررررسى على مروورك يا جوجو*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 سبتمبر 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *كل المواقف دي ممكن تحصل بالفعل فعلا يا كوكو *​
> 
> 
> *ميرسي يا باشا علي الموضوع*​


 
*ميررررسى على مروورك يا ميرو*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (16 سبتمبر 2009)

> > > -انك تكون ماشى فى الشارع .وفجأة وانت بتبص وراك . تقوم حضرتك تلبس فى عمود ..


*

الظاهر حد سيحلى هنا
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الموقف دة حصل معايا كتييييييييييير
ههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى كوكو*


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (16 سبتمبر 2009)

بصراحة كلها مواقف تكسف


----------



## fork3 looz (16 سبتمبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلو اوىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى
الموضوع دة يا كوكو
ربنا معاك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 سبتمبر 2009)

كيريا قال:


> *
> 
> الظاهر حد سيحلى هنا
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


 
ههههههههههههههه
ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا كيريا
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 سبتمبر 2009)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> بصراحة كلها مواقف تكسف


 
ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا مرموره
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 سبتمبر 2009)

fork3 looz قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> حلو اوىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى
> الموضوع دة يا كوكو
> ربنا معاك​


ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا فاروق
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (16 سبتمبر 2009)

هههههههههههههههههه

فى منتهى الروعه

شكرا جدا​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 سبتمبر 2009)

ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا النهيسى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مريم12 (17 سبتمبر 2009)

_*هههههههههههههههههههه
ايه الكسوف ده كله
ميررررررررسى يا كوكو
و ربنا يبارك حياتك​*_


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 سبتمبر 2009)

ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا مريم
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Coptic Adel (17 سبتمبر 2009)

> 6-انك تكون ماشى فى الشارع .وفجأة وانت بتبص وراك . تقوم حضرتك تلبس فى عمود ..​



حاسب العمود يا رمضاااااااااننننننننن :hlp:

ههههههههههههههههههههه

لا موضوع جامد يا كوكو
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 سبتمبر 2009)

ههههههههههههه
ميرررررسى على مرورك يا عادل 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kmmmoo (24 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراًربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 سبتمبر 2009)

ميرررررسى على مرورك يا فندم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مرتد (24 سبتمبر 2009)

انك تكون ماشي وواثق من نفسك وفجاءة تلاقى نفسك اتنيلت وقعت على وشك 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
انك تكون ماشى فى الشارع .وفجأة وانت بتبص وراك . تقوم حضرتك تلبس فى عمود ..

انك تكون في محل من بره كلو قزاز وتمشي وتخبط فى لوح او رف بالقزاز ..

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

انا الحجات دى حصلتى قبل كده هههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 سبتمبر 2009)

ميررررسى على مروورك يا فندم
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## راشي (25 سبتمبر 2009)

*هي كل مواقف جميلة بجد هههههههههه

ميرسي كوكو علي المواقف الرائعة دى

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 سبتمبر 2009)

ميررررسى على مروورك يا راشى
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## بنت المسيح (25 سبتمبر 2009)

هههههههههههه
بجد جامد اوى
ربنا يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 سبتمبر 2009)

ميررررسى على مروورك يا بنت المسيح
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## minanaiem (29 سبتمبر 2009)

هههههههههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 سبتمبر 2009)

ميررررسى على مروورك يا فندم
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## جارجيوس (30 سبتمبر 2009)

انك تكون نايم في الحصه واذا بالاستاذ يقومك تجاوب وانت مش عارف 
اصلاً ايه الماده ويعدى احد ويشوفك ..


صارت معي و بعد ما رجعت و جلست مكاني كملت النومه

الرب يباركك يا كوكو​


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 سبتمبر 2009)

هههههههههههههههه
ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا نعمه الله
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## نفرتاري (30 سبتمبر 2009)

*اية الكسوف دة
ههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا كوكو
ربنا يفرح قلبك*


----------



## ارووجة (30 سبتمبر 2009)

فعلا يادي الكسوف ههههههههههههههه
ميرسي الك عالموضوع


----------



## tasoni queena (30 سبتمبر 2009)

اكيد
 حاجة تكسف

مواقف محرجة


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 سبتمبر 2009)

نفرتاري قال:


> *اية الكسوف دة*
> *ههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *ميرسى يا كوكو*
> *ربنا يفرح قلبك*


ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا نفرتارى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 سبتمبر 2009)

ارووجة قال:


> فعلا يادي الكسوف ههههههههههههههه
> ميرسي الك عالموضوع


 
ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا ارووجه
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 سبتمبر 2009)

tasoni queena قال:


> اكيد
> حاجة تكسف
> 
> مواقف محرجة


 
ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا فندم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

